# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  На что потратили свои сбережения белорусы?

## JAHolper

*Девальвация и инфляция в текущем году серьезно повлияли на потребительские предпочтения белорусов. Они «отмыли» обесценивающиеся белорусские рубли в стиральных машинах, заменили мясо колбасой, а конфеты – сахаром. При этом усиленно «затаривались» алкоголем и сигаретами, в том числе, «на вынос». Как это отразилось на содержимом полок в магазинах, семейных бюджетах и росте производства, анализирует «Завтра твоей страны».* 

Приступы потребительской активности обеспечили торговле несколько ажиотажных месяцев, однако значительно растрясли кошельки граждан. Уже в октябре белорусам стало явно не хватать средств, чтобы покупать продукты в том объеме, в котором они делали это год назад перед *президентскими выборами*. 
*Меньше мяса, больше колбасы* 
Данные по товарообороту в сопоставимых ценах все еще показывают рост, но в «сопоставимых тоннах» по отдельным позициям произошло снижение. 
Если за январь-октябрь прошлого года белорусы купили 621 тыс. тонн мяса и мясных продуктов (включая изделия из курицы), то за тот же период текущего года -- только 560 тыс. тонн. Снижение составило порядка 10%. 
При этом в октябре через розничную торговлю было продано всего 51,8 тыс. тонн мяса и мясных продуктов. Годом ранее объем продаж был почти на 15 тыс. тонн выше -- 66,2 тыс. тонн. Продажи мяса в октябре стали одними из самых низких в этом году – по сравнению с сентябрем они сократились на 6%, по сравнению с августом – на 16%. 
Самым ажиотажным по спросу на мясо месяцем стал август, когда была продана 61 тыс. тонн *мяса и мясных продуктов*. Ажиотаж вызвал начавшийся значительный рост стоимости мяса – «отпустили» цены на мясные полуфабрикаты, подняли закупочные цены у сельхозпредприятий. В итоге в августе мясо подорожало на 21%. И еще на 25% цены выросли в сентябре. 
Высокие цены на мясо изменили и структуру продаж в этом сегменте. При общем их снижении увеличились объемы продаж (в физическом весе) продуктов из мяса: колбас, копченостей, полуфабрикатов. За январь-октябрь -- на 20% больше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года. 
В то же время резко снизилось количество проданных мясных консервов -- на 46% по сравнению с январем-октябрем прошлого года и почти на 60% в октябре к октябрю 2010 года. Хотя рост цен в этом сегменте был менее стремительным, чем в целом по мясу. Вероятно, причина снижения объема продаж мясных консервов состоит в их отсутствии в том же количестве, что и раньше, на полках магазинов. По крайней мере, еще не так давно отмечался *дефицит* детских мясных консервов. Но после роста цен в этом сегменте на 27% в октябре ассортимент стал восстанавливаться. 
*Самый раскупаемый продукт - сахар* 
Причиной дефицита на некоторые товары в этом году стал их массовый вывоз из страны, в том числе стихийный. Это стимулировало ажиотаж, что сказалось и на объемах внутренней торговли. 
Самый ажиотажный продукт года -- сахар. Прирост объемов продаж этого продукта через розничную сеть за январь-сентябрь к аналогичному периоду составил более 30%. Больше всего сахара было куплено в июле -- 34 тысячи тонн (в прошлом году в этом месяце -- 21 тыс.тонн сахара). 
Впрочем, осенние месяцы продемонстрировали резкое снижение. В октябре продажи сахара по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года оказались на 14% ниже. 
На фоне ажиотажного спроса на сахар резко упали продажи кондитерских изделий -- на 40% за январь-октябрь к аналогичному периоду. Возможно, немного поправит положение предновогодняя покупка сладких подарков, но уже очевидно, что конфеты для белорусов в этом году стали непозволительной роскошью. Их придется заменять припасенным в период ажиотажа сахаром. 
*От сигарет и алкоголя не отказываемся* 
Еще один популярный товар этого года – растительное масло (ажиотаж наблюдался в весенние месяцы) не продемонстрировал в целом за 10 месяцев серьезного роста по сравнению с прошлым годом. На том же уровне сохранились объемы продаж сливочного масла, сыра и круп. Продажи макарон выросли на 16%. Напомним, макароны летом даже попали в список запрещенных к вывозу товаров. 
Однако, судя по сводкам пограничного и таможенного комитетов, самым «контрабандным» товаром года, пожалуй, стоит считать сигареты. Отмечены два пика продаж этого товара -- в июле (2,9 млрд. штук) и октябре (3,9 млрд. штук). При этом в октябре сигарет было продано почти в два раза больше, чем в этом же месяце в прошлом году. 
Не бросив курить в кризис, белорусы решили не отказываться и от алкоголя. Тем более что спрос на него поддерживался постоянно ожидаемым ростом регулируемых цен. За десять месяцев текущего года снизилось на 7% лишь количество приобретенных плодовых вин в натуральном выражении. Продажи остальных видов алкоголя выросли. Ликероводочных изделий было продано больше на 27%, коньяка и бренди – на 21%, игристых вин – на 14%, вина виноградного – на 12%, водки – на 10%, чем в прошлом году. 
*Рублей стало не хватать* 
Однако даже эти цифры меркнут по сравнению с ростом объемов продаж холодильников и стиральных машин. За январь-октябрь через розничную торговлю было реализовано 257,3 тысячи холодильников с морозильниками и 199,3 тысячи стиральных машин. Это на 46% и 78% больше количества проданных за 10 месяцев прошлого года холодильников и стиральных машин соответственно. 
Самые пиковые месяцы продаж этих товаров – май и август. То есть белорусы конвертировали свои девальвационные ожидания в бытовую технику длительного пользования, вероятно, считая, что на еду заработают в любом случае, а вот на холодильник или стиральную машину в дальнейшем денег может и не хватить. 
Впрочем, к октябрю рублей уже перестало хватать на то, чтобы эти холодильники заполнить. По большинству продуктов этот месяц продемонстрировал снижение по сравнению с сентябрем. Мяса было продано на 6% меньше, масла сливочного – на 3%, подсолнечного – на 4%, макарон – на 3%. Снизились продажи и крупногабаритной бытовой техники – холодильников на 14%, стиральных машин – на 18%. 
Похоже, в октябре потребительский рынок действительно подошел к тому моменту, когда он уже никак не сможет стимулировать дальнейший рост производства в стране. И потребительскую активность может подтолкнуть лишь очередной вброс напечатанных белорусских денег, выданных в качестве зарплат и пенсий. 
*Продажи отдельных товаров в 2010 и 2011 годах (тыс. тонн)*

2010 год 
2011 год 
Янв.-окт. 2011/ 
Янв.-окт. 2010** 
Окт. 2011/ окт.2010** 

Январь-октябрь* 
Октябрь** 
Январь-октябрь* 
Октябрь** 

Мясо , включая 
мясо домашней птицы и мясные продукты, в то чсиле: 
621,1 
66,2 
560,1 
51,8 
90% 
78% 

продукты из мяса 
( колбасные изделия , копчености , полуфабрикаты ) 
221 
23,4 
269,4 
26,5 
122% 
113% 

консервы мясные 
19,4 
2,1 
10,5 
0,9 
54% 
43% 

Масло животное 
25 
3 
25,5 
2,9 
102% 
97% 

Сыр 
33,2 
3,6 
33,5 
3,7 
101% 
103% 

Масло растительное 
65,5 
8,3 
72 
7,3 
110% 
88% 

Сахар 
135,5 
12,6 
178,2 
10,9 
132% 
87% 

Крупа 
107,2 
11,4 
105,5 
10,3 
98% 
90% 

Макаронные изделия 
56,9 
7,1 
66,5 
6,1 
117% 
86% 

Кондитерские изделия 
145,8 
16 
86,6 
8,1 
59% 
51% 

Табачные изделия ( млрд. шт) 
18,9 
2 
21,8 
3,9 
115% 
195% 

Синтетические моющие средства 
33,7 
4 
40,7 
4 
121% 
100% 

Холодильники и морозильники тыс. шт. 
176,5 
21,4 
257,3 
21,9 
146% 
102% 

Стиральные машины тыс. шт 
112 
16,3 
199,3 
17,7 
178% 
109% 

Телевизоры цветные тыс. шт 
178,7 
24,2 
183 
17,5 
102% 
72% 


*- данные Белстата** - расчетные данныеИсточник: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

